# ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The Year's First Major Championship)



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Rancho Mirage, California for the playing of the ANA Inspiration. 

This is the Year's first major championship! 

Here are the key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

T1	Ai Miyazato	-5	
T1	Azahara Munoz	-5	
T3	Shiho Oyama	-4	
T3	Lee-Anne Pace	-4	
T3	Catriona Matthew	-4 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the 2nd round leaders: 

T1	Lexi Thompson	-7	
T1	Ai Miyazato	-7	
T3	Sung Hyun Park	-6	
T3	In Gee Chun	-6	
T3	Lizette Salas	-6	
T3	Lee-Anne Pace	-6	
T3	Lydia Ko	-6	
T3	Suzann Pettersen	-6	

For more results: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the third round leaders: 

1	Lexi Thompson	-10 
T2	Ariya Jutanugarn	-9 
T2	In Gee Chun	-9	
T2	Lydia Ko	-9	
T5	Charley Hull	-8 
T5	Ai Miyazato	-8	

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final scores: 

1	Lydia Ko	-12 
T2	Charley Hull	-11 
T2	In Gee Chun	-11	
4	Ariya Jutanugarn	-10 
5	Lexi Thompson	-9 

For more scores: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: ANA Inspiration Preview & Pairings (The year's first Major Championship)


----------

